# Phenom II X4 overclocking the NB help needed



## Kovacevic (Mar 30, 2008)

Hello all :wave:

Before you read below, please take a look at this.. http://www.overclockers.com/the-importance-of-northbridge-overclocking-with-the-phenom-ii/...It gave me a tickle...

My current overclock is 3.6Ghz and it involves only the core multiplier which is set to x18. Other than that, I have pushed the graphics (using Catalyst) and tightened the RAM (factory 4-4-4-12) as well. Very nice results so far, however I have the impression that I can squeeze something more out of the CPU (always in a safe range) by tweaking the Northbridge a bit. Currently, Prime95 stabilizes CPU temperature at 56 Celsius, leaving some headroom for further overclock...Max CPU temp allowed is 62, but I want it not to exceed 60 in any way.

But I have some issues and I want your help. :smile:

Issues: When I set it to 2000Mhz from the default 1800Mhz (minimum jump of 200Mhz), without tweaking the CPU NB VID voltage, it takes one hour of prime95 to crash (blue screen with some white letters) and restarts. Up to this point it made sense, but then...:sigh: When I increase the voltage a step up (1.175+0.025), it needs only 5 minutes or so to crash again! Even if I add another 0.025V! So I took everything back to default values and I'm waiting for some feedback...

I'm wondering if Phenom II's are as well sensitive when touching their NB, just like their FSB...

Any ideas why this is happening? :grin:


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

They can be yes. The NB temps are very important. Its very easy to fry that chip. Try loosing the timings and see what happens. Its best to try and tighten them after you have the OC you want. For the GPU use RivaTuner. You will have way better luck. I found my GPU unstable using CCC.

Although i have never OCed a AMD chip my theory would be that with the increase in the NB its asking too much from the memory at once forcing the BSOD.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I agree with MonsterMiata.

Whilst I normally overclock Intel CPUs I never touch the northbridge apart from making the voltage as low as I can possibly get it.

My current system that I own I have the northbridge as its lowest voltage, same goes for the southbridge.

AMDs in essence are not as good at overclocking as Intels thats down to the architecture of how the CPUs are made.


----------

